# Line to line voltage



## coen

Can someone explain to me, what is line to line voltage. Thank you.


----------



## randomkiller

Does phase to phase make sense to you?


----------



## 480sparky

Voltages generally come in pairs. 120/240 for houses: 120 is line to ground, 240 is line to line. 480/277 is common for large commerical and industrial. 277 is line to ground, 480 is line to line. Or between two hot wires on different phases or legs.


----------



## coffdrop007

We work on mainly single phase and three phase voltages of 240v and 415v respectively. Therefore active to earth or neutral is 240v, and phase to phase (line to line) is 415volt.


----------

